# New puppy



## Kyle47v (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey guys, first post so bare with me! My girlfriend and I recently took in a beautiful pitbull 8 weeks old puppy from a friend who rescued the pups from some piece of s*** guy who completely neglected them for the first 5 weeks of their lives. He didn't get to see the parents for more than a moment but he said the mom looked like an american bully and the dad appeared to be either a staffy or an apbt. His coat is quite uniqe. His body is mainly black, and his head is brownish brindle along with his legs. He also has a bit of white around his nose and on his chest. My question is what do you guys think he could be? I have a picture attached. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Kyle47v welcome to the forum. Thanks for the introduction and the picture of that great looking pup. I'm glad you found each other and wish you many happy years together.

Joe


----------



## Kyle47v (Oct 23, 2018)

*Jttar*

Thank you Joe! Much appreciated


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome to GP. Just a Bull Breed Mix without a ped. 
He's SUPER cute.


----------

